# What's my type?



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Hello, PersonalityCafe folks.

I created this account to see if anyone can help me with my type. I already have an idea of what my type is, but I would like to be sure. My enneagram is 5w4, if it helps.

PS: Sorry if my English is bad, I'm not a native speaker.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

It's not so much about my personality, but rather my understanding of the cognitive functions that I find to be a bit lacking. I can understand the basics of it, but it's still difficult to apply this understanding in myself. Well, to some extent, it is about my personality, I've changed a lot as a person in recent years, and I'm stil changing, so it's a bit hard for me to make out what aspects of me are "natural", and what aspects of me were just "developed" in order to fit my perception of what a better "me" would be like. I will, however, try to be as honest as I can, because if I don't what would be the point of this, anyway?

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

I want to contribute with something meaningful to the world, even if minimally. I would like to have a job in a field that I'm an expert in. I want others to respect me for what I do and for my competence. Having a big enough income to live comfortably and without worries would be great too.

With that being said, I'm still looking for the purpose that will drive me to this. In the past, I didn't care that much about my future in terms of having a career, but as I'm growning into an adult, I'm starting to see more and more how the decisions I make in the present can drastically affect how my life will be in ten years or so. I want to be more prepared in the present so that I can handle the hardships that will surely come down my way in the future.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

My memory is not that great, but I'll try... I guess I'll use one of my most recent memories because that's easier. It was when I left a group project for personal reasons (not going into specifics here), my interest was drifting away from the project, and I was already dissatisfied with how I didn't have a bigger role in the team even though I was clearly capable of it, so I quitted. It may sound like a sad occasion, but to me, leaving this project was liberating. The only reason I had to stay there was my friend, who was also a member of said team, because I didn't want to upset him, but I explained my reasoning to him and he understood it, so I was glad. Overall, it was great because I felt like I was exercing control over my own life again.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Having my weaknesses exposed to someone, especially if I accidently exposed them myself, it makes me hate myself. Also, it pisses me off when people treat me like I have no idea of what I'm doing when I clearly have. Or when they assume what I'm feeling, saying things like: "I know you're angry, but...", and when I say that I'm not, they insist I am, _sigh_... I guess these last two are more like pet peeves of mine, but the first one definitely stands as something that makes me feel inferior.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I guess my decision-making process goes like this: 1. Is this good (objectively speaking) for me? 2. Do I feel good about it? 3. How will it impact other people? So, yeah, people do come into the equation, but they don't hold a lot of weight on it. To re-use the example I used in question 3, if I had given more weight to other people instead of what's actually good for me, I wouldn't have quitted in the group project.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

I look for the most efficient way of carrying it out. I've never been a leader in my life because I avoid having this role most of the time, so I usually only make suggestions to the actual leader (and I hate when they're not heard). But, yes, I do like having some control of the outcome, otherwise, what's the point of making part of said project? Of course, I don't think the outcome should be exactly like I want, just having acceptable quality is enough.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

My mom's anniversary, which was recently (again, my memory sucks). We had a little party just for the immediate family and some close friends and it was fun, my mom was smiling all the time, so I was happy for her. I didn't do anything special, I just ate cake and took some photos with my mom (even though I hate taking photos, but it was for her). I was mostly by myself, didn't talk much to anyone, but that's how I usually behave at parties or when there's a lot of people together overall.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I guess we all memorize things when we're learning, don't we? But, well, I'm more prone to theorize, I'm not a very "hands-on" person, I need to understand something fully before doing it.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Not that much, I guess. I make lists in my head of stuff I got to do, but I don't always follow to the end of it. I also like to estipulate time-frames for myself a lot because they give me motivation to finish things and I can struggle with procrastination. I have my own agenda more-or-less, but I'm not strict about it.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I think I do both, but it's a bit hard for me to believe that an idea is applicable to reality if there's no information supporting it.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I find harmony mostly when I'm by myself, so I'm more inclined to the latter.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I always try to think before I speak, but sometimes the words just come out of my mouth as I'm thinking and they may not seem very coherent, which is annoying, because then I have to repeat myself. And I prefer one-on-one communication, group discussions can get a bit overwhelming to me.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I would like to know where I'm jumping before leaping. And, yes, action does speak more than words, I think there's no denying it.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Can't I just watch it later? It's perfectly possible in today's world. But, well, if I'm not in the mood to go outside, then I won't, simple as that. If my friends want to do something new that might be fun, then I might think about it because I don't want to lose what may possibly a unique experience.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I get easily irritated by other people and I may do impulsive things without thinking about the consequences. Like when I was a kid, one day, after my mom escolded me for some reason, I got so upset that I decided to run away from home, so I just literally began to run in some random direction without thinking about where I was going, my mom had to run after me. I also used to throw things around when I was angry... Well, I'm much more calmer now, thankfully, so I don't do that kind of stupid stuff anymore. When I get stressed now, I just isolate myself from others and listen to some music.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Fake people and loud, intrusive people are the worst for me. When someone is being overly polite, it always get me thinking that this person has some hidden intention if they talk to me, even if that's not necessarily true. I highly value my personal boundaries, so when someone crosses over one of them knowing that I have such boundaries it makes me deeply dislike the person. Also, it takes a long time for me to trust someone, so betrayal is the most efficient method of making me hate someone with passion. Shallow/superficial people can also annoy me.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Things that currently hold my interest, I guess... I think a big topic for me is the nature of people, why they act the way they do, what are their views on life, how different types of relationships work, etc. And then there's the more "mainstream" stuff like music, movies, anime, etc. I like to hear people's opinions about things because then I have a better idea of who they are and it also gives me a chance to change my perspective on something, which adds value to the conversation, I think.

*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?*

Social and physical aspects, definitely. Social: I rarely talk to people with the intention of being friends with them, I can be very awkward in social situations, so I don't even try. I also couldn't care less about the new trends in society, not that I despise them, I'm just indifferent to most of them. Physical: when I was a kid, I didn't care about my appearence at all. My hair was always messy, I rarely brushed my teeth, etc. I was so indifferent to my own body that I remember being surprised by my own appearence when I would look at myself in the mirror, not because I was ugly, but because I would often forget how I looked like. Over time, I've become more conscious of how I look, but it's not something that comes naturally. I also have a very, very poor spacial awareness, I stumble over everything. I have multiple bruises in my legs due to this, and I don't even notice them until someone points them out to me...

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

I think my friends perceive me as lazy, funny, overly critical, stubborn, perfectionist, indecisive, asocial and sometimes arrogant. I may be heavily biased here because I always think they see me in some negative way due to my not so high self-esteem. I think they believe these things due to the image that I project of myself to them, I like to exaggerate my own traits in order to get along better with people, because I think that my real self is not easily understood by others, so I simplify myself to avoid the trouble.

Something my friends would never say about me is that I'm shallow, I guess. I have "deep" conversations with them from time to time, and they seem to appreciate my insights.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?* 

Watch movies, read some book, writing, drawing, research things on the internet, stuff that I already usually do.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Intp


----------



## spiderman (May 24, 2017)

You sound like a heavy Te/Fi user to me, interest in facts/logic and outcomes and how to apply knowledge to the real world (Te), and strong personal feelings, beliefs and focused on how outside events affect you internally (Fi). I couldn't really see any Ti/Fe in your statements. You sounded potentially like you use Ni/Se so I would guess you were an IxTJ


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Hello, PersonalityCafe folks.
> 
> I created this account to see if anyone can help me with my type. I already have an idea of what my type is, but I would like to be sure. My enneagram is 5w4, if it helps.
> 
> ...


I think you're ISTJ, but I also think that INFP is a possibility, based on the cognitive functions you seem to show.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> I think you're ISTJ, but I also think that INFP is a possibility, based on the cognitive functions you seem to show.


I've never been typed as an ISTJ before, this is interesting.



> You don't necessarily go off on tangents but you do stray from the point slightly. You say, "It's not so much about my personality," and then you go, "Well, to some extent it is..." You seem Ne.


Yeah, it does stray from the point a bit, the thought of me changing as a person came while I was writing that paragraph.



> Fi/Te or Te/Fi. I think there's more of a focus on your interactions with others regarding your skills and competence, which points to Te being favoured.


Couldn't it be my enneagram type 5 too? I've read they value their own competence a lot.



> Introvert. You talk about the memory with regards to how you personally experienced it, which points to Si over Se. Se speaks about sensory experiences more objectively.


I don't know if I understood this correctly, how can you talk about a memory objectively?



> Sounds like low Te. Type 5 enneagrams are prone to inaction and sitting and thinking without getting things done, so you might still be TJ like I think you are. This is also common in Ne types, but more common in higher Ne types.


I was thinking that I couldn't use Te because of the procrastination thing, but what you said makes sense.



> Te. A lot of Pi types relate to the former option, which hints at Ti, even when they're Te. This is especially common in Ni users. Pi likes to figure out a subjective, internal framework in order to help it perceive and understand new information.


I have trouble understanding how Pi functions work, are they unconscious? How is this internal framework constructed?



> Your interest in people comes from more of a place of Fi than Ti or Fe. You're very open to new perspectives, which many people are, but are you susceptibile to jumping on board with them? That would indicate Pe.


Not easily. I can acknowledge people's perspectives, but it takes a bit more of effort for me to actually agree with them.



> You seem rather eccentric, which is especially common in high Si types, due to thei disengagement with objective reality. This answer confirms my hypothesis of you not being Fe or Se.


I didn't know that high Si is correlated with eccentric behavior, most people describe it as being traditional.



> Fi and 4 wing coming through


Can you explain to me how is this Fi?


Being typed as Si-Te-Fi-Ne is surprising to me as I know a few ISTJs and INFPs and I can't relate that well to them, I see them as quite different from me. But the ISTJs I know are all enneagram 1 and the INFPs I know are all type 9, as far as I know. Anyway, thank you for your input, I saw you in other "type me" threads, and I must congratulate you for your insightful analysis.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Couldn't it be my enneagram type 5 too? I've read they value their own competence a lot.


I suppose it could. I didn't think about your enneagram for a moment them. Although, I do think that if you were Fe the need for validation in terms of value would have been exhibited. You seemed to want validation in terms of competence / objective logic. 

I will admit that I didn't reread your answers before typing this reply so maybe I'm missing something.




Mr. Castelo said:


> I don't know if I understood this correctly, how can you talk about a memory objectively?


Sensation is the perception of the sensory / experiential / physical aspects of the world. Se perceives experiences objectively, while Si perceives them subjectively.

An ultra-simplified example of the functions in comparison to one another:

Se: "We went there, and that person was there, and he wore this outfit, and there was this thing and it was that colour."
Si: "We went there, and I did this, and talked to that person, and I felt like this and saw this thing and it made me think of that." 

Si talks about memories through a subjective lens. Se says, "That happened," while Si says, "That is what happened to _me_."



Mr. Castelo said:


> I have trouble understanding how Pi functions work, are they unconscious? How is this internal framework constructed?


Jung had said that the dominant and auxiliary functions were conscious, while the tertiary and inferior functions were unconscious. However, he also said that Ne is an unconscious functions, so I'm not entirely sure as to how it can be both conscious and unconscious. I suppose Ne types consciously chase the possibilities they unconsciously generate. And I don't remember whether or not he described Ni as unconscious. I think he described Si as such, but I'm only really sure on Ne.

Anyway, I'm not sure as to how they're constructed. Si, I believe, would be built through first-hand subjective experience, but Ni is a little more difficult to figure out. Ni is an internal conceptual framework, while Si is an internal sensory framework, so it's a little harder to figure out how the Ni type builds its framework. I've got to give Jung another read.




Mr. Castelo said:


> Not easily. I can acknowledge people's perspectives, but it takes a bit more of effort for me to actually agree with them.


Sounds like Pi > Pe, but it would depend on how you define "perspectives." If perspectives, in this case, means something more of opinions or judgments than views of the world, then it's more of an indication of Ji > Je.





Mr. Castelo said:


> I didn't know that high Si is correlated with eccentric behavior, most people describe it as being traditional.


Jung had literally described Si types as "odd," as their perception of the world in the most literal sense is subjective and often out of touch with reality. Myers-Briggs equated Si with tradition, duty and routine. I prefer Jung. 





Mr. Castelo said:


> Can you explain to me how is this Fi?


Your true self is deep, but inaccessible / unavailable to others. You feel misunderstood by others because not all of you is showing on the surface. The 4 wing enhances this. 




Mr. Castelo said:


> Being typed as Si-Te-Fi-Ne is surprising to me as I know a few ISTJs and INFPs and I can't relate that well to them, I see them as quite different from me.


I see this kind of thing from Si-Ne types a lot. Put everyone in a box. If you don't fit into the same box, then it's hard to believe you're the same type. This is Si, in any position, but it is most pronounced in SJs.



Mr. Castelo said:


> But the ISTJs I know are all enneagram 1 and the INFPs I know are all type 9, as far as I know. Anyway, thank you for your input, I saw you in other "type me" threads, and I must congratulate you for your insightful analysis.


You're welcome, and thanks.

Here is something I said on a different thread regarding Si-Ne in comparison to Ne-Si, just to help you see thing from a different perspective. I think the Myers-Briggs definitions don't do any of the sensing types justice, so here's an example of a very intellectual Si-Ne user and how his Ne usage differs from my own.



> My ISTJ is one of the most intellectual people I know. He might be the only person who I can discuss books or movies with the way I want to. He gets very "meta," and loves to critique and consider different perspectives, but finds it hard to accept them if they don't fit into the world as he sees it. When he gets an idea, it grows and grows and grows and gets out of control. He starts writing a novel and the novel gets bigger and bigger, and three main characters turn into sixteen main characters, and several broad themes are explored, and his ideas will lead to more ideas, and he will abandon working on one story to work on another. Wash, rinse, repeat. Every now and then he'll look back at his old ideas. He'll revisit, expand and reinvent them.
> 
> He can spend hours online, researching things. He loves to discuss what he researches. He explores topics in terms of breadth rather than depth. He can riff off anything you bring up, although he's generally very quiet. He seems very much like a dominant or auxiliary Ne. I look at him and think, "I do those things too. My Ne works the same way. Maybe I'm Si-Ne too." But I'm not Si-Ne and he's not Ne-Si. His Ne is obvious, but it's not as much of a priority as Si and Te and Fi are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> I suppose it could. I didn't think about your enneagram for a moment them. Although, I do think that if you were Fe the need for validation in terms of value would have been exhibited. You seemed to want validation in terms of competence / objective logic.


I think you're right.



> Sensation is the perception of the sensory / experiential / physical aspects of the world. Se perceives experiences objectively, while Si perceives them subjectively.
> 
> An ultra-simplified example of the functions in comparison to one another:
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll delve a bit into this. As I said, my memory is pretty bad, so I'm not too sure about how I perceive it, it's all a bit fuzzy in my head. For example, for me to remember how I felt at determined moment, I have to consciously tell myself to remember whatever I was feeling during said moment (sometimes having to describe this emotion in details), otherwise, I won't remember how I felt at all, I can only guess based on the situation. That's why while responding to the questionnaire I made use of mainly two memories, because in both of them I've had experienced something that I wanted to remember vividly for the rest of my life for some reason or another. In the first one, when I left the group project, I wanted to remind myself that I have control over my life and that I don't have to live up to the expectations of others if this means my own unhappiness, I wanted to avoid doing this in the future. In the second memory, my mom's anniversary, I wanted to remind myself that my mom is not going to be with me forever, and I have to appreciate every moment that I have with her (it's not like she's dying or something, it's just that anniversaries remind me of death). So, what I mean is, my mind doesn't easily associate memories with emotions and thoughts, I have to consciously insert them myself. My response to question 7 was constructed with the intention of showing my social introversion, and also how I feel in certain occasions, so I'm not sure if I'm naturally like this or not. In short, if I do have Si, it is largely unconscious. I also find it hard to believe that I have Se, as I rarely focus on the outside world.



> Jung had said that the dominant and auxiliary functions were conscious, while the tertiary and inferior functions were unconscious. However, he also said that Ne is an unconscious functions, so I'm not entirely sure as to how it can be both conscious and unconscious. I suppose Ne types consciously chase the possibilities they unconsciously generate. And I don't remember whether or not he described Ni as unconscious. I think he described Si as such, but I'm only really sure on Ne.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure as to how they're constructed. Si, I believe, would be built through first-hand subjective experience, but Ni is a little more difficult to figure out. Ni is an internal conceptual framework, while Si is an internal sensory framework, so it's a little harder to figure out how the Ni type builds its framework. I've got to give Jung another read.


I'm not sure if I understood any of this... I really have to read more about functions.



> Sounds like Pi > Pe, but it would depend on how you define "perspectives." If perspectives, in this case, means something more of opinions or judgments than views of the world, then it's more of an indication of Ji > Je.


I think I used the word in the more broad term, meaning opinions, judgements and views of the world. However, I do think I am more open others' opinions and judgements than I am with others' views of the world. It's one thing someone having an opinion that I disagree with, but if someone has a mindset vastly different from mine, I can clash with this person and maybe dislike or be very critical of them.



> Jung had literally described Si types as "odd," as their perception of the world in the most literal sense is subjective and often out of touch with reality. Myers-Briggs equated Si with tradition, duty and routine. I prefer Jung.


I'll have to look up this stuff.



> Your true self is deep, but inaccessible / unavailable to others. You feel misunderstood by others because not all of you is showing on the surface. The 4 wing enhances this.


I see, I really feel like this.



> I see this kind of thing from Si-Ne types a lot. Put everyone in a box. If you don't fit into the same box, then it's hard to believe you're the same type. This is Si, in any position, but it is most pronounced in SJs.


Haha, I'm not so strict as I sounded like, I can see how my ISTJ friends can be very different from each other too. To be fair, I always think I'm "different" from other people, so I would get this feeling no matter which type I was typed as.

Now to your example.



> He gets very "meta," and loves to critique and consider different perspectives, but finds it hard to accept them if they don't fit into the world as he sees it.


I can relate to this.



> When he gets an idea, it grows and grows and grows and gets out of control. He starts writing a novel and the novel gets bigger and bigger, and three main characters turn into sixteen main characters, and several broad themes are explored, and his ideas will lead to more ideas, and he will abandon working on one story to work on another. Wash, rinse, repeat. Every now and then he'll look back at his old ideas. He'll revisit, expand and reinvent them.


Hey, I write too, but I can't relate to some things here. When I get an idea, it usually doesn't grow into so many directions, I can see where I'll go with the story clearly when I think of it, if I can't, I don't write it. I also don't abandon working on one story to work on another, although I've had abandoned some stories due to loss of interest. I can relate to the bit about looking back at his old ideas and reinventing them, I do this.



> He's more commitment-phobic. He has an idea and he builds on that idea, but he doesn't act on it unless he is certain that he's willing to commit to it. A problem SJs often face in life is the reluctant to commit to something because they fear that if they do, and they lose interest, they will be "stuck." The higher Si wants their choices to last, and longs for stability. The low Ne tugs them to explore. He spontaneously considers leaving his job to go after something new. He considers until he decides that the risk might be worth it, and if it is, then he's committed to it. He follows through. He's not drained by the Si and the Te. They make his vision more real.


I think I can relate to the fear of commitment, but not because I believe I'll be "stuck" if I comit to something and then lose interest in it, but because I don't want to waste time on a decision that I may regret later, life is short.



> When I commit to new possibilities, reality sinks in fast and sooner or later, I'm off chasing something new. I decide to go into business and I do it. This isn't something small like... an idea for a story. This is an idea for my life. Then the S and the Te stuff set in, and I have to deal with studying business and paperwork and organizing groups to get things done, and I find myself wanting to chase new possibilities. But sometimes I can't. Im trapped. I feel suffocated and like my life is over and I can't power through. I'm like Ariel, drowning in a sea of zero possibility and aching to live in a different world, on high alert for an out. When I am free, I move on and I don't look back.


It seems hard to be a high Ne-user.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I think you're right.


Always.



Mr. Castelo said:


> Okay, I'll delve a bit into this. As I said, my memory is pretty bad, so I'm not too sure about how I perceive it, it's all a bit fuzzy in my head. For example, for me to remember how I felt at determined moment, I have to consciously tell myself to remember whatever I was feeling during said moment (sometimes having to describe this emotion in details), otherwise, I won't remember how I felt at all, I can only guess based on the situation. That's why while responding to the questionnaire I made use of mainly two memories, because in both of them I've had experienced something that I wanted to remember vividly for the rest of my life for some reason or another. In the first one, when I left the group project, I wanted to remind myself that I have control over my life and that I don't have to live up to the expectations of others if this means my own unhappiness, I wanted to avoid doing this in the future. In the second memory, my mom's anniversary, I wanted to remind myself that my mom is not going to be with me forever, and I have to appreciate every moment that I have with her (it's not like she's dying or something, it's just that anniversaries remind me of death). So, what I mean is, my mind doesn't easily associate memories with emotions and thoughts, I have to consciously insert them myself. My response to question 7 was constructed with the intention of showing my social introversion, and also how I feel in certain occasions, so I'm not sure if I'm naturally like this or not. In short, if I do have Si, it is largely unconscious. I also find it hard to believe that I have Se, as I rarely focus on the outside world.


You do not have Se. If you do, it is inferior. 

Memory has nothing to do with function. Everyone has a memory. Everyone has to _make_ themselves remember something sometimes, and everyone just happens to remember something other times. However, if you're remembering something with regards to how you had personally experienced it, you are Si.




Mr. Castelo said:


> I'm not sure if I understood any of this... I really have to read more about functions.


To be fair, I don't think I explained this well. Are you confused with regards to Si vs Ni, or with regards to unconscious vs concious functions? 



Mr. Castelo said:


> I think I used the word in the more broad term, meaning opinions, judgements and views of the world. However, I do think I am more open others' opinions and judgements than I am with others' views of the world. It's one thing someone having an opinion that I disagree with, but if someone has a mindset vastly different from mine, I can clash with this person and maybe dislike or be very critical of them.


This sounds very PiJe rather than JiPe. In other words, this would mean you're a J.




Mr. Castelo said:


> Haha, I'm not so strict as I sounded like, I can see how my ISTJ friends can be very different from each other too. To be fair, *I always think I'm "different" from other people*, so I would get this feeling no matter which type I was typed as.


Sorry if I misinterpreted. This is something I can relate to actually. It's the 4, I think. 

Si and its tendency to build subjective impressions messes me up too. I'll step back and consider my behaviour and motivations. I'll decide that I'm Fi-Ne-Si-Te, which means I'm INFP. Then, takes to that God-awful Si and my lack of Se, I'll think about what INFP _suggests_. I'll think that I because I don't sit around crying and writing poetry about how passionately and deeply I love the rain (!) and I'd rather actively pursue _more_ rather than daydream about it, and I'll identify as ENFP. And then I'll realize that I was not ruling out INFP, and that I was ruling out an impression of INFP. The cycle then starts all over again. 




Mr. Castelo said:


> Hey, I write too, but I can't relate to some things here. When I get an idea, it usually doesn't grow into so many directions, *I can see where I'll go with the story clearly when I think of it, if I can't, I don't write it. *I also don't abandon working on one story to work on another, although I've had abandoned some stories due to loss of interest. I can relate to the bit about looking back at his old ideas and reinventing them, I do this.


Sounds a bit Ni, actually. Especially when you say that your ideas don't expand in terms of breadth.




Mr. Castelo said:


> I think I can relate to the fear of commitment, but not because I believe I'll be "stuck" if I comit to something and then lose interest in it, but because I *don't want to waste time on a decision that I may regret later*, life is short.


Sounds Si-Ne, but I do think that that you may see this in Ni-Se types as well. Whatever it is, it's not Pe. If it is Pe and I'm wrong, it's IXXP, with Pe and Pi functions in close contact. 




Mr. Castelo said:


> It seems hard to be a high Ne-user.


It is. Jung has said, "In the end, he goes empty away," or something like that. Ne gives rise to new possibilities, and then abandons them to chase newer possibilities, so Ne types don't really get to reap what they sow. I know people on this site love to type most authors as INFP, but I think there are far more Se, Si and Ni authors than Ne ones. The Ne ones would never get anything done. Except maybe Terry Pratchett. 

What type did you previously identify as?


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

> Memory has nothing to do with function. Everyone has a memory. Everyone has to _make_ themselves remember something sometimes, and everyone just happens to remember something other times. However, if you're remembering something with regards to how you had personally experienced it, you are Si.


I was trying to describe how my memory usually works to see if it fits with your description of Si. I'm wasn't trying to mean something like "I have bad memory, therefore, my Si is inferior/I don't have Si". Sorry if I wasn't clear.



> To be fair, I don't think I explained this well. Are you confused with regards to Si vs Ni, or with regards to unconscious vs concious functions?


I've read more about the functions (inclunding the descriptions by Jung), so I think I'm not as confused anymore regarding the unconscious and conscious attitudes, but I'm still having a hard time differentiating Si and Ni. If I'm being honest, I can relate to Ni a bit more than Si, but inferior Ne can explain some of my behauviors (fear of commitment, self-doubt, sometimes anxious about the future).



> Si and its tendency to build subjective impressions messes me up too. I'll step back and consider my behaviour and motivations. I'll decide that I'm Fi-Ne-Si-Te, which means I'm INFP. Then, takes to that God-awful Si and my lack of Se, I'll think about what INFP _suggests_. I'll think that I because I don't sit around crying and writing poetry about how passionately and deeply I love the rain (!) and I'd rather actively pursue _more_ rather than daydream about it, and I'll identify as ENFP. And then I'll realize that I was not ruling out INFP, and that I was ruling out an impression of INFP. The cycle then starts all over again.


Well, MBTI is plagued by stereotypes (which makes sense, since it's a system designed to put people in categories, but still), so it can be hard to not let your thinking be affected by them, I relate to this.



> Sounds a bit Ni, actually. Especially when you say that your ideas don't expand in terms of breadth.


It's because I like to put only what I find essential in my stories, but that's not to say that my ideas don't grow, because they definitely do. When I have an idea for a story, I normally think about the end, and then the beginning, the middle is not so much clear, so it's subject to change as I'm writing because I might think of a better way to write a certain event.



> Sounds Si-Ne, but I do think that that you may see this in Ni-Se types as well. Whatever it is, it's not Pe. If it is Pe and I'm wrong, it's IXXP, with Pe and Pi functions in close contact.


So, basically, it could be anything besides EXXP. I've figured it out as much.



> What type did you previously identify as?


Online tests have tested me as ISTP and INTP, people have also typed me as either of these types or INFP. I began identifying myself as an INTP because I thought it fitted well with my thoughtful and introverted nature, and I didn't know that much about cognitive functions or Enneagram. But I began to note differences between myself and my INFP friend, even though his Ne was supposed to be in the same position as mine, he would constantly be looking for new possibilities and connections and would get very excited about them, but me, not as much, I wanted to talk about a topic in more depth, but he would go off on tangents constantly. Now, you might think that a function can manifest itself in various different ways across the types and individuals, and I completely agree with that, but it was not only about how much he used his Ne, I could see a fundamental difference in how our minds work, a difference that could possibly be greater than the one between INFP and INTP. I discussed this with him, and he agreed that he also thought that I didn't show much Ne, and said that maybe I could really be an ISTP, but the notion of me having Se, or at least Se in a position other than inferior, is ridiculous to me. You might wonder what type I currently think I am, I'm not sure, but ISTJ and INTJ seem the most likely to me now. I'm having a difficult time relating to Si in dominant position, but inferior Ne would explain my difficulty in typing myself due to self-doubt, so I see it as more likely, I imagine that an INTJ would be more confident about his own type.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I was trying to describe how my memory usually works to see if it fits with your description of Si. I'm wasn't trying to mean something like "I have bad memory, therefore, my Si is inferior/I don't have Si". Sorry if I wasn't clear.


Sorry if I misunderstood. I do believe that the way you talk about your memories are an indication of Si. Of course, that point _alone_ does not make you Si.




> I've read more about the functions (inclunding the descriptions by Jung), so I think I'm not as confused anymore regarding the unconscious and conscious attitudes, but I'm still having a hard time differentiating Si and Ni. If I'm being honest, I can relate to Ni a bit more than Si, but inferior Ne can explain some of my behauviors (fear of commitment, self-doubt, sometimes anxious about the future).


Yes, they're difficult to differentiate between because they work so similar. Both internally form a sort of abstracted (subjective to the individual) archetype in order to make the object easier to interpret / understand. When either of these functions are in a high position, this method of perception is favoured over taking the object in for what it is, i.e. over either Se or Ne. However, Si is abstracting the object for what it is in actuality while Ni is abstracting the underlying meaning / patterns / concepts.

Si is that type of online user who may know everything there is to know regarding cognitive functions, but will still type a character as a certain type based on the fact that the character _suggests_ what a type _suggests_, e.g. "Belle from _Beauty and the Beast_ is INFP because she sees the best in others." But, do INFPs really see the best in everyone and everything? Would this come from Ne? Or Fi? Or both? Do ENFPs do the same? Does Belle _actually_ see the best in others? 

I think @spaceynyc (hope I got the username right) would be better at contrasting Ni with this example.





> It's because I like to put only what I find essential in my stories, but that's not to say that my ideas don't grow, because they definitely do. When I have an idea for a story, I normally think about the end, and then the beginning, the middle is not so much clear, so it's subject to change as I'm writing because I might think of a better way to write a certain event.


That is... truly fascinating. I think Ni might be more inclined to think about the end first, but I'm not sure. Your writing process is not really much like anything I've ever heard.




> Online tests have tested me as ISTP and INTP, people have also typed me as either of these types or INFP. I began identifying myself as an INTP because I thought it fitted well with my thoughtful and introverted nature, and I didn't know that much about cognitive functions or Enneagram. But I began to note differences between myself and my INFP friend, even though his Ne was supposed to be in the same position as mine, he would constantly be looking for new possibilities and connections and would get very excited about them, but me, not as much, I wanted to talk about a topic in more depth, but he would go off on tangents constantly. Now, you might think that a function can manifest itself in various different ways across the types and individuals, and I completely agree with that, but it was not only about how much he used his Ne, I could see a fundamental difference in how our minds work, a difference that could possibly be greater than the one between INFP and INTP. I discussed this with him, and he agreed that he also thought that I didn't show much Ne, and said that maybe I could really be an ISTP, but the notion of me having Se, or at least Se in a position other than inferior, is ridiculous to me. You might wonder what type I currently think I am, I'm not sure, but ISTJ and INTJ seem the most likely to me now. I'm having a difficult time relating to Si in dominant position, but inferior Ne would explain my difficulty in typing myself due to self-doubt, so I see it as more likely, I imagine that an INTJ would be more confident about his own type.


I don't believe an INTJ would be much more confident about typing itself, especially if it's struggling to separate stereotypes or profiles from thinking processes. I think Ne and Se are equally likely to explore and second-guess their types. When it comes to typing others, however, Pi-doms, particularly Ni doms, are incredibly firm and confident in their conclusions, in my experience.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> Yes, they're difficult to differentiate between because they work so similar. Both internally form a sort of abstracted (subjective to the individual) archetype in order to make the object easier to interpret / understand. When either of these functions are in a high position, this method of perception is favoured over taking the object in for what it is, i.e. over either Se or Ne. However, Si is abstracting the object for what it is in actuality while Ni is abstracting the underlying meaning / patterns / concepts.
> 
> Si is that type of online user who may know everything there is to know regarding cognitive functions, but will still type a character as a certain type based on the fact that the character _suggests_ what a type _suggests_, e.g. "Belle from _Beauty and the Beast_ is INFP because she sees the best in others." But, do INFPs really see the best in everyone and everything? Would this come from Ne? Or Fi? Or both? Do ENFPs do the same? Does Belle _actually_ see the best in others?


Si seems quite... biased. Isn't Ni just as susceptible to this kind of bias? By the way, this reminds a lot of a habit that my INFP friend has, for example, he swears that Luna Lovegood is an INFP because she's described as "dreamy" in the books and he associates being "dreamy" with INFPs because they're considered dreamers (this is his exact logic). Now I'm thinking if I'm not like this too, it seems hard to identify this kind of behaviour in oneself because it seems to be something deeply rooted in one's perception.



> That is... truly fascinating. I think Ni might be more inclined to think about the end first, but I'm not sure. Your writing process is not really much like anything I've ever heard.


I also tend to write events out of chronological order (like starting with chapter 2, then jumping to chapter 5, and then back to chapter 1, etc.), but only when I'm particularly confident that the story will follow as I thought.



> I don't believe an INTJ would be much more confident about typing itself, especially if it's struggling to separate stereotypes or profiles from thinking processes. I think Ne and Se are equally likely to explore and second-guess their types. When it comes to typing others, however, Pi-doms, particularly Ni doms, are incredibly firm and confident in their conclusions, in my experience.


I see.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Si seems quite... biased. Isn't Ni just as susceptible to this kind of bias?


It is and yes. I just tend to have a problem with describing Ni. I can only tell you what I see.



> By the way, this reminds a lot of a habit that my INFP friend has, for example, he swears that Luna Lovegood is an INFP because she's described as "dreamy" in the books and he associates being "dreamy" with INFPs because they're considered dreamers (this is his exact logic).


I see this kind of thing with INXPs online which is part of the reason as to why I'm always wondering if I might be Ne-dom. I'm susceptibile to... _something_ like this too. I'll read the title of a thread, which would say, "Pleeeeease help type me <3," and I'll think the OP is already Fe. It's a very Ne-Si thing, though (new concepts / theories based on personal experience), while I believe in this case your friend is relying purely on subjective interpretation matched with objective facts (Si and Te). 

I lurked through a Taylor Swift thread that went on for _hundreds_ of pages. There was an INFJ who kept insisting that Taylor Swift is an INFJ and cannot be a sensor / SFJ because she's imaginative, romantic and she's very out of touch with reality. Being out of touch with the objective reality is the literal definition of Si. This is purely speculation, but I believe this user was probably a mistyped ISFJ.

P.S. I believe Luna is INTP. 



> Now I'm thinking if I'm not like this too, it seems hard to identify this kind of behaviour in oneself because it seems to be something deeply rooted in one's perception.


Yes. Jung had said so. He said that this is especially true of the Introverted Sensing type (Si-doms) and I suppose that's because the Ni-dom is still capable of unconsciously viewing the object for what it is through Se. 

I always wonder if I'm truly an SJ and simply cannot see it because of this. 

A way to put the Ni versus Si debate to rest would be to ask yourself what exactly your view of the world is. Do you believe that every significant event that happens in your life is interconnected? That the actual events speak to something bigger and more meaningful? That there is a grand scheme to which the world operates? That you have some kind of purpose or linear path to follow? Do you have that Ted Mosby way of thinking? Or do you believe that whatever happens, happens?

EDIT: I've realized now what I've done by asking you all those questions. I've thrown out theories based on my own experience. More Ne-Si. I do this on almost every thread, and I end up derailing those threads. Sorry.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> It is and yes. I just tend to have a problem with describing Ni. I can only tell you what I see.


Okay.



> I see this kind of thing with INXPs online which is part of the reason as to why I'm always wondering if I might be Ne-dom. I'm susceptibile to... _something_ like this too. I'll read the title of a thread, which would say, "Pleeeeease help type me <3," and I'll think the OP is already Fe. It's a very Ne-Si thing, though (new concepts / theories based on personal experience), while I believe in this case your friend is relying purely on subjective interpretation matched with objective facts (Si and Te).


I think you're right about my friend, actually, he tends to use his Te quite a lot, to the point where he might be seem as a thinker. But his use of facts is often twisted to fit with his own view, he does it so well that it might easily deceive someone who doesn't pay close attention, I think that it's because of his use of Ne (he can make the most absurd connections seem totally plausible, I think this is a gift).



> I lurked through a Taylor Swift thread that went on for _hundreds_ of pages. There was an INFJ who kept insisting that Taylor Swift is an INFJ and cannot be a sensor / SFJ because she's imaginative, romantic and she's very out of touch with reality. Being out of touch with the objective reality is the literal definition of Si. This is purely speculation, but I believe this user was probably a mistyped ISFJ.


Ni seems out of touch with reality too, though, but maybe less so because it still uses Se to collect its data.



> P.S. I believe Luna is INTP.


Me too.



> A way to put the Ni versus Si debate to rest would be to ask yourself what exactly your view of the world is. Do you believe that every significant event that happens in your life is interconnected?


No, I can see that they all had different causes and different effects. Some had the same causes, and some had similar effects, but I don't think that they're all connected somehow (besides being a part of my life).



> That the actual events speak to something bigger and more meaningful?


I guess it depends on what this "something bigger and more meaningful" is defined as... I do see some events in my life as some sort of sign that will lead me to the right path in life, but I don't think that I actually believe that there's some force bigger than us controlling our lives or something like that.



> That there is a grand scheme to which the world operates?


I think not. I'm not sure.



> That you have some kind of purpose or linear path to follow?


I believe that I have some kind of purpose, yes, but I see myself in the control of the path that will lead me to there, I don't believe in a destiny which is set in stone.



> Do you have that Ted Mosby way of thinking?


I don't know who Ted Mosby is, sorry.



> Or do you believe that whatever happens, happens?


Yes, whatever happens, happens. We can choose to see meaning in what happens, but the meaning is not inherently there, it's just a reflection of what we believe in.


Those were deep questions and very difficult to answer, I wasn't expecting something like this.



> EDIT: I've realized now what I've done by asking you all those questions. I've thrown out theories based on my own experience. More Ne-Si. I do this on almost every thread, and I end up derailing those threads. Sorry.


Haha, it's okay.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I think you're right about my friend, actually, he tends to use his Te quite a lot, to the point where he might be seem as a thinker. But his use of facts is often twisted to fit with his own view, he does it so well that it might easily deceive someone who doesn't pay close attention, I think that it's because of his use of Ne (*he can make the most absurd connections seem totally plausible*, I think this is a gift).


I'm going to have to think about this. Is this _actually_ an Ne thing? Or is it just your friend?

I think the Belle example I gave was more pure Si. There were no facts, only impressions. Your friend was definitely using a combination of Si and Te to type Luna. 



> Ni seems out of touch with reality too, though, but maybe less so because it still uses Se to collect its data.


I agree. With regards to what an object is in actuality (not in concepts), it is far more in touch with reality, however.




> No, I can see that they all had different causes and different effects. Some had the same causes, and some had similar effects, but I don't think that they're all connected somehow (besides being a part of my life).


Personal experience and theory says that Ni types are inclined to say yes to that question.



> I guess it depends on what this "something bigger and more meaningful" is defined as... I do see some events in my life as some sort of sign that will lead me to the right path in life, but I don't think that I actually believe that there's some force bigger than us controlling our lives or something like that.


Yes, that was vague. Sorry. This answer could go either way. 



> I think not. I'm not sure.


You haven't thought about it?



> I believe that I have some kind of purpose, yes, but I see myself in the control of the path that will lead me to there, I don't believe in a destiny which is set in stone.


Strong Pi. _Maybe_ Ni, after all. In fact, I think this speaks more to Ni than to Si.



> I don't know who Ted Mosby is, sorry.


The "I" in "How I Met Your Mother." Should've picked someone more universally recognized.



> *Yes, whatever happens, happens.* We can choose to see meaning in what happens, but the meaning is not inherently there, it's just a reflection of what we believe in.


Bolded part is something Si types tend to say. Si in any position, really. The rest is lost on me.



> Those were deep questions and very difficult to answer, I wasn't expecting something like this.


More Pi.



> Haha, it's okay.


Why you should take the things I say with a grain of salt. If you want to.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> I'm going to have to think about this. Is this _actually_ an Ne thing? Or is it just your friend?


Well, I don't know a lot of Ne users to be sure of it, but I do think it is Ne. He uses objective data to make these connections, and the connections themselves are objective, in a way, although they appear to be random at first glance (sorry, I don't know of a better way to explain this, I can't think of an example for this right now).



> I think the Belle example I gave was more pure Si. There were no facts, only impressions. Your friend was definitely using a combination of Si and Te to type Luna.


Yes, I agree.



> I agree. With regards to what an object is in actuality (not in concepts), it is far more in touch with reality, however.


I can say something for certain: I do feel disconnected from reality fairly often. But not in a "physical" way, I guess, it's more like my mind is always wandering somewhere else and is difficult to completely focus on things around me. I tend to have thoughts about the thoughts that I have (I think this is known as meta-cognition?), for example, when I see my hand, I think: "this is my hand, it's part of my body, it's me, but it's not me, it's not my mind, I am the thoughts that I am having right now, but if my mind is connected to my body, then there's a part of it that exists outside of it, right? Then that's not me, I'm something else..." and this can continue indefinitely...



> You haven't thought about it?


I have, I just haven't arrived at any concrete conclusion. I just can't find any concrete evidence that the world operates to a grand scheme of things.



> Strong Pi. _Maybe_ Ni, after all. In fact, I think this speaks more to Ni than to Si.


Those _maybes_ are killing me, but that's not your fault, MBTI is tricky and far from hard science.



> The "I" in "How I Met Your Mother." Should've picked someone more universally recognized.


Yeah, I've never watched "How I Met Your Mother", haha.



> Bolded part is something Si types tend to say. Si in any position, really. The rest is lost on me.


What I meant to say is that I believe that meaning is subjective, therefore, it doesn't exist in objective reality (what happens in actuality). Maybe this is something pretty obvious, but I wanted to clear this up.



> Why you should take the things I say with a grain of salt. If you want to.


I think those questions actually helped me analysing myself in more depth, so I'm okay with them.


I had an idea while writing this response, I'll transcript an entry that I wrote in my diary a long time ago, when I was dealing with a case of writer's block. I'm curious if you can identify any functions in it, so here it is:



> Once more, I find myself lost concerning what to write next, worse yet, concerning what I should do next. Which direction should I take? What to do next? One thing I'm certain of: I can't remain still, to create is something akin to my duty, but what should I create? I have a vague idea, but I don't know the means to concretise it. I can't find the right words, there are too many things to be said, but one thing I know: whatever I'll do, whatever I want to say, I can't repeat or follow what has already been done and said, I can't be one more echo to the voices of other people, I have to find my own voice. I feel a dissastifaction deep inside of me, almost like a rebellion against myself, I want to get this out, set myself free. More than that, I want to encourage others to do the same, to not keep themselves stuck in the same circle.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I had an idea while writing this response, I'll transcript an entry that I wrote in my diary a long time ago, when I was dealing with a case of writer's block. I'm curious if you can identify any functions in it, so here it is:


I think age might have something to do with this.

You're very internal in how you deal with your emotions. Very abstract. I definitely saw the Fi in you.

You're awfully specific but also not necessarily concrete. You're definitely checking with an internal framework of sorts, however, there's also focus on the external, on what others have done. You seem extremely uncomfortable with not knowing how to move forth in a certain direction, which seems more Ni.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

I believe @Mr. Castelo is an INTJ, I feel more Ni from him than Si but I can't explain why. He seems more interested in what's going on beyond sensory experience.

Do you find yourself perspective shifting? Do you imagine yourself or others in alternate scenarios that have never happened in reality but are based in reality? Are these imaginations internal and mental for the most part?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Hello, PersonalityCafe folks.
> 
> I created this account to see if anyone can help me with my type. I already have an idea of what my type is, but I would like to be sure. My enneagram is 5w4, if it helps.
> 
> ...


I would certainly say you're an IN type. I would also say a T type, but it sort of depends upon how you look at the T-F axis. Finally, there were mild indications of perceiving, so my best guess is INTP.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> I think age might have something to do with this.


I believe that I was 16 or 17 at the time that I wrote this, if you want to know.



> You're very internal in how you deal with your emotions. Very abstract. I definitely saw the Fi in you.


I don't know how I could've ignored this when I was identifying myself as an INTP. I thought that I was repressing my feelings because I didn't show them, but now I believe that I just naturally process them internally. I also think that INTPs aren't that good at hiding their feelings, or even at acknowledging them in some cases. In any case, I'm feeling a little embarassed for having shown that, haha.



> You're awfully specific but also not necessarily concrete. You're definitely checking with an internal framework of sorts, however, there's also focus on the external, on what others have done. *You seem extremely uncomfortable with not knowing how to move forth in a certain direction*, which seems more Ni.


The bolded part, I think this is one of the things that I fear the most, not having any sense of perspective or direction, I truly feel lost and trapped in times like this. I'm not sure if it's Ni or not, but it is something consistent in my life.



spaceynyc said:


> I believe @Mr. Castelo is an INTJ, I feel more Ni from him than Si but I can't explain why. He seems more interested in what's going on beyond sensory experience.


Can I ask you some questions about Ni? I'm still trying to comprehend it better, most descriptions of it seem too vague or exaggerated.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Can I ask you some questions about Ni? I'm still trying to comprehend it better, most descriptions of it seem too vague or exaggerated.


I completely agree about the descriptions and yes i'm more than happy to answer your questions, i'll answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

> It's not so much about my personality, but rather my understanding of the cognitive functions that I find to be a bit lacking. I can understand the basics of it, but it's still difficult to apply this understanding in myself. Well, to some extent, it is about my personality, I've changed a lot as a person in recent years, and I'm stil changing, so it's a bit hard for me to make out what aspects of me are "natural", and what aspects of me were just "developed" in order to fit my perception of what a better "me" would be like. I will, however, try to be as honest as I can, because if I don't what would be the point of this, anyway?Change is usually the result of questioning thus during a time of change one can mistype themselves for being a Ti or Ne Dom because they're simply just using those functions more due to circumstance rather than it being a constant use


I can agree with you.



> My enneagram is 5w4, if it helps. Usually alludes to higher Ti


It's not rare to find IXTJs who share this type, and there are even some INFPs who share it too. But you're right that it is more abundant in high Ti types.



> Having a big enough income to live comfortably and without worries would be great too. Si


I would say that having a comfortable life without worries is something that any type can desire to have, I didn't even specify what I meant by "living comfortably" (and that was a mistake on my part, so sorry).



> With that being said, I'm still looking for the purpose that will drive me to this. In the past, I didn't care that much about my future in terms of having a career, but as I'm growning into an adult, I'm starting to see more and more how the decisions I make in the present can drastically affect how my life will be in ten years or so. I want to be more prepared in the present so that I can handle the hardships that will surely come down my way in the future.Si...slight J lean


I can see how "preparing myself for the future" could point to high Je maybe, but not exactly Si. I'm not afraid of the future or the possibilities of it, if that's what you're thinking.



> I guess my decision-making process goes like this: 1. Is this good (objectively speaking) for me? 2. Do I feel good about it? 3. How will it impact other people? So, yeah, people do come into the equation, but they don't hold a lot of weight on it. To re-use the example I used in question 3, if I had given more weight to other people instead of what's actually good for me, I wouldn't have quitted in the group project. 1 is Fi, 2 is also Fi or maybe Si, 3 is Fe... you should just maybe have low Fe, Im not sure.


I don't see how 2 is Si, Si is about sensory impressions, not about how I feel when making decisions.



> I guess we all memorize things when we're learning, don't we? But, well, I'm more prone to theorize, I'm not a very "hands-on" person, I need to understand something fully before doing it. Low Ne or Ni


Were you referring to "I need to understand something fully before doing it" to connect it to low intuition? In this case, I would think this is more connected to Pi-Te, not low intuition, both Si and Ni need to have a grasp of something before the judging function acts, either through intuition or sensation. I should've described my thought process when learning something more clearly, so this was, again, a mistake on my part (but the question was very simplistic, so I didn't thought much about it at the moment).



> Things that currently hold my interest, I guess... I think a big topic for me is the nature of people, why they act the way they do, what are their views on life, how different types of relationships work, etc. And then there's the more "mainstream" stuff like music, movies, anime, etc. I like to hear people's opinions about things because then I have a better idea of who they are and it also gives me a chance to change my perspective on something, which adds value to the conversation, I think.Ne


Now this I agree with that sounds like Ne.



> Something my friends would never say about me is that I'm shallow, I guess. I have "deep" conversations with them from time to time, and they seem to appreciate my insights. Ne


I don't see what's particularly Ne about this.



Finny said:


> My guess is unhealthy ISTJ


I'm not unhealthy. I've shown unhealthy tendencies in the past, but not now.

I appreciate your input, but I couldn't follow some of its points, it would be better if you could explain them to me.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I think that maybe it's because writing more informal, simple English can be a bit hard for us, non-native speakers. We learn formal English first, so that's what we are more familiar with. I want the other person to understand what I say as much as possible, so I don't like putting that at risk by writing in a more informal/simple way.


Seems like a logical explanation.



> I know that inferior functions don't only show up when their users are under stress, but they're more apparent in those circumstances, so that's why I used those descriptions, I agree with you.


Sorry if I came across as condescending. I just felt that the post / source you were referring to was written by somebody who treated and interpreted the inferior functions as only "bubbling up" when the individual is experiencing intense negative emotions.



> Yeah, I think this difference is showing a lot in our posts, haha. You always bring up some new point of view or new topic to explore, draw a lot of comparisons and examples and expand on them, or bring something that we've already discussed. I just pick what I think are the most essential points from your posts and answer them in a somewhat "conclusive" way.


I also seem to ramble on and on to prove a point that could be expressed in a single sentence. 



> To use one of my friends as comparison, he was one of those classmates that copied other drawings to improve his skill, but every time he copied a drawing, *his drawing would seem very different from the original.* When I tried to do this, the result was 80%~90% identical to the original, and that's because I could "imprint" the original drawing in my mind and then trace it onto the paper. He asked me how I could do this, and I couldn't explain it very well... As a note, he tested as an INFP, but I believe that he is an ISTJ. I don't know if any of this is at least vaguely related to the cognitive functions, but I do think that they might be valuable observations.


Have you read Jung's descriptions of the functions? He uses an example exactly like this to explain the Introverted Sensing type (Si-dom). 



> I really tried to not come off as if I'm full of myself, but I might be failing at this hard.


You didn't come across this way at all.



> This is how I feel when I talk to my INFP friend, he talks a lot about random things and he jumps from topic to topic too fast, *sometimes I can get tired from talking to him* (and this is why I began to question my type).


You told me to share any reasons to believe you're an ISTJ, so here's one. Apparently, people feel drained from using their lower functions. Although, I do believe any Ne type would find some sort of stimulation / excitement in this sort of thing. 



> I'm like this too, in fact, this is what I interpreted as Ti when I was typing myself as an IXTP. This is also why I take so much time to write a post here, especially long ones, because I type something, *then I stand up and walk a bit around my house to think about what I have to write next, then I come back and type what I thought*, and then the process repeats itself until I'm finished. This is also why I sometimes go completely silent when I'm talking to other people in real life, I'm processing what the other person just said, this can lead to a lot of awkward moments, haha.


Weirdo. 

I usually read something, have an explosion of thoughts, get bored or sidetracked and then spend hours browsing through other stuff, and eventually remember that I have something to that I wish to share. It'll take a lot of mental energy for me to sit down and type my thoughts, because after I've already thought about it, I've moved on, and now it's boring to sit and think about it _again_. I'm not as articulate when I'm talking out loud, but I do share my ideas better, because IRL I can share my thoughts _as_ I'm thinking about them. 



> *I don't know if I crave sensory input or not*, I'm a somewhat sedentary person. The maximum of exercise I do is having a walk outside sometimes, but I do appreciate viewing nice scenarios and such, I can often be seen looking up at the sky because it fascinates me.


Maybe you do, but you don't know because it's an unconscious craving. 



> I don't think that I'm very prurient... I have a low libido and I've even considered myself to be asexual.


I believe that von Franz was wrong. I believe inferior Se can manifest as salaciousness, but may just generally refer to an interest in such things. You know, the physical, the aesthetic, the literal etc. A kind of pull towards those things. 

Freudian Slips are a great way to theorize about what's going on in someone's unconscious. It's not going to tell you someone's type, or your own type, but it'll help to figure it out.



> Honestly, I've pretty much convinced myself that I use Ni and not Si, I can't see much evidence for Si, not as much as for Ni. The more I think about it, the more I see traits typical of Ni in myself. I may be deluding myself into thinking that I use Ni, but I don't believe that to be true. One of the only reasons that I'm a bit hesitant to take the INTJ label is because I don't want to come off as if I'm trying hard to fit in it because INTJ is one of the cool, rational, intuitive types. I don't want to be seen as this kind of person because I know that I'm not. If you have any reason to think that I'm an ISTJ, or any other type for that matter, then please let me know, I'm open to change my mind about it if your argument is good enough. I hope this doesn't sound too much like an ultimatum, I'm just trying to reach some sort of conclusion here.


It's funny. I reread over your questionnaire and there were so many things that I had overlooked. You seem to be prone to unconsciously ignoring yourself in a physical sense, which points to an inferior sensing function. Perhaps if you elaborated on this more, I'd be more certain on INTJ for you.

I have a tendency to ignore my body and anything that's going on with it physiogically. If I'm researching or studying something that's extremely interesting to me, I will ignore or not even realize that I'm starving or about to fall asleep (physical pain is a bit harder for me to be numb to, however) unless it is excruciating to push that sort of thing down. I've read that this is something that dominant N types experience. Of course, this is making me question my type, but that's an ongoing thing with me. Can you relate to this at all?

EDIT: Also, the way you expressed your anger in the past seemed to allude to low Se. My INFJ liked to have some sort of physical release as a sort of therapy for dealing with his emotions. I see this with low Fe users too, but we've already established that you're not Fe.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> Sorry if I came across as condescending. I just felt that the post / source you were referring to was written by somebody who treated and interpreted the inferior functions as only "bubbling up" when the individual is experiencing intense negative emotions.


You didn't, I was just trying to make things clear.



> Have you read Jung's descriptions of the functions? He uses an example exactly like this to explain the Introverted Sensing type (Si-dom).


Yes, I have, and that's why I became more sure of typing him as an ISTJ (and less sure of typing myself as one).



> You told me to share any reasons to believe you're an ISTJ, so here's one. Apparently, people feel drained from using their lower functions. Although, I do believe any Ne type would find some sort of stimulation / excitement in this sort of thing.


I thought that you would point this out to me while writing that part. While I do enjoy talking about conceptual/theorical things, it takes me some time to process those/break them apart in my head, so when there are multiple ideas going on at once, I feel overwhelmed. Even when there's multiple lines of thought or points/ideas in just one written paragraph, for example, I can feel a bit overwhelmed and have to read it again to process things better.



> Weirdo.


Haha. It's like I said in that post about inferior Ne vs inferior Se, I always have some unconscious feeling of "restlessness". Walking around also makes me think better, I believe.



> I usually read something, have an explosion of thoughts, get bored or sidetracked and then spend hours browsing through other stuff, and eventually remember that I have something to that I wish to share. It'll take a lot of mental energy for me to sit down and type my thoughts, because after I've already thought about it, I've moved on, and now it's boring to sit and think about it _again_. I'm not as articulate when I'm talking out loud, but I do share my ideas better, because IRL I can share my thoughts _as_ I'm thinking about them.


This is interesting, I'm almost the complete opposite. There's no explosion of thoughts for me, my thinking is pretty linear, when I begin to think about writing a post, it's like the words are typing themselves in my brain, so it's not very hard to translate them to actual text. However, this is not a fast process, I have to wait for the words to pop up in my mind, and I need focus for that, if I'm interrupted by some distraction, it can completely destroy my line of thinking.



> Maybe you do, but you don't know because it's an unconscious craving.


Yes, it's difficult to say.



> I believe that von Franz was wrong. I believe inferior Se can manifest as salaciousness, but may just generally refer to an interest in such things. You know, the physical, the aesthetic, the literal etc. A kind of pull towards those things.
> 
> Freudian Slips are a great way to theorize about what's going on in someone's unconscious. It's not going to tell you someone's type, or your own type, but it'll help to figure it out.


I see. I'll have to think more about that.



> It's funny. I reread over your questionnaire and there were so many things that I had overlooked. You seem to be prone to unconsciously ignoring yourself in a physical sense, which points to an inferior sensing function. Perhaps if you elaborated on this more, I'd be more certain on INTJ for you.
> 
> I have a tendency to ignore my body and anything that's going on with it physiogically. If I'm researching or studying something that's extremely interesting to me, I will ignore or not even realize that I'm starving or about to fall asleep (physical pain is a bit harder for me to be numb to, however) unless it is excruciating to push that sort of thing down. I've read that this is something that dominant N types experience. Of course, this is making me question my type, but that's an ongoing thing with me. Can you relate to this at all?


Yes, I can relate a lot to it, actually, haha. A while ago, as I was typing this post, I noticed that I had gone for six whole hours without eating, I'm not even kidding. And this is one of the things that I mentioned in one of the first posts, I think, I often feel like my mind is disconnected from my body or from my surroundings, especially if I'm focused on something.



> EDIT: Also, the way you expressed your anger in the past seemed to allude to low Se. My INFJ liked to have some sort of physical release as a sort of therapy for dealing with his emotions. I see this with low Fe users too, but we've already established that you're not Fe.


I see. When I was typing myself as an IXTP, I actually alluded this to inferior Fe. There were many times in the past when I would get so dissatisfected or frustrated with some drawing or story that I made that I would burn them or get rid of them in some sort of physical way, I just wanted them out of my sight (but I don't do this as much anymore, I've become calmer over the years). My ISTJ friend, on the other hand, carefully keeps every drawing that he has ever drawn, even the ones that he thinks are the absolute worst, so that's more one difference that I can see between me and him.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I can agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si often thinks about how things ought to be instead of what things are which is Se. That's why when you said you want a comfortable life, big enough income, etc...those are what people often think are what life ought to be, in addition to "Do I feel good about it" Si often thinks of the past and becomes wary and uncomfortable if their experiences don't make them feel good about it. I didn't know if it was values or experience that would make you uncomfortable so thats why I said maybe Fi or Si.

Low Ni or Ne..."need to understand before doing" - both of those like to ask questions about understanding, but you weren't directly, it was more of a referral thus the low part. Ne asks why more often; Ni asks how more often. 

Deep conversations usually require either an N or an Fe, and you didn't sound like you had a lot of Fe so......

And I didn't know that you wrote this questionnaire in the past, it is often better to write it as who you are now and the writing style you have now and if you used reflections on the past then that's Si.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Finny said:


> Si often thinks about how things ought to be instead of what things are which is Se. That's why when you said you want a comfortable life, big enough income, etc...those are what people often think are what life ought to be, in addition to "Do I feel good about it" Si often thinks of the past and becomes wary and uncomfortable if their experiences don't make them feel good about it. I didn't know if it was values or experience that would make you uncomfortable so thats why I said maybe Fi or Si.


I think I disagree a bit about Si being about common shared beliefs, I think that's more Fe, maybe we're using different definitions of Si. And okay, now I can understand what you meant by "maybe Fi or Si".



> Low Ni or Ne..."need to understand before doing" - both of those like to ask questions about understanding, but you weren't directly, it was more of a referral thus the low part. Ne asks why more often; Ni asks how more often.


I think I didn't understand this very well, sorry.



> Deep conversations usually require either an N or an Fe, and you didn't sound like you had a lot of Fe so......


Personally, I believe that any type can have deep conversations, the definition of "deep" can vary quite a bit anyway. For example, we can talk about feelings in a deep way, or about our passion, our thoughts, theories, etc. But I did use a generalized version of the word, I really need to be more specific with my wording.



> And I didn't know that you wrote this questionnaire in the past, it is often better to write it as who you are now and the writing style you have now and if you used reflections on the past then that's Si.


I wrote this questionnaire from my current point of view, I just used some examples from the past, sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I think I disagree a bit about Si being about common shared beliefs, I think that's more Fe, maybe we're using different definitions of Si. And okay, now I can understand what you meant by "maybe Fi or Si".


I said Si thinks of how thinks ought to be; not common shared beliefs.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Finny said:


> I said Si thinks of how thinks ought to be; not common shared beliefs.


"those are what people often think are what life ought to be" is what you said about Si, I think it's not a stretch to interpret "what people often think" as a common shared belief.

Sorry if I came off as condescending, it's because I don't want to discuss anymore about this as I fear it will derail the thread. I think it would be better if we both forget about it.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I thought that you would point this out to me while writing that part. While I do enjoy talking about conceptual/theorical things, it takes me some time to process those/break them apart in my head, so when there are multiple ideas going on at once, I feel overwhelmed. Even when there's multiple lines of thought or points/ideas in just one written paragraph, for example, I can feel a bit overwhelmed and have to read it again to process things better.


This seems like an introversion trait, Ni.



Mr. Castelo said:


> This is interesting, I'm almost the complete opposite. There's no explosion of thoughts for me, my thinking is pretty linear, when I begin to think about writing a post, it's like the words are typing themselves in my brain, so it's not very hard to translate them to actual text. However, this is not a fast process, I have to wait for the words to pop up in my mind, and I need focus for that, if I'm interrupted by some distraction, it can completely destroy my line of thinking.


Also introversion and intuitive, maybe. It seems like you self-generate ideas and thoughts more than consciously relying on stimuli to inspire you.



> Yes, I can relate a lot to it, actually, haha. A while ago, as I was typing this post, I noticed that I had gone for six whole hours without eating, I'm not even kidding. And this is one of the things that I mentioned in one of the first posts, I think, I often feel like my mind is disconnected from my body or from my surroundings, especially if I'm focused on something.


I need to say how much I relate to this. When I filled out the questionnaire, I did the same thing. It took hours, and I missed a meal. It is embarrassing, in a way, how long it can take to compose thoughts but how much of a compulsion there is to do it.

Friends have called me "the disembodied head" for these tendencies...



> I see. When I was typing myself as an IXTP, I actually alluded this to inferior Fe. There were many times in the past when I would get so dissatisfected or frustrated with some drawing or story that I made that I would burn them or get rid of them in some sort of physical way, I just wanted them out of my sight (but I don't do this as much anymore, I've become calmer over the years). My ISTJ friend, on the other hand, carefully keeps every drawing that he has ever drawn, even the ones that he thinks are the absolute worst, so that's more one difference that I can see between me and him.


Perfectionism. Are you thinking the Si trait is more concerned with cataloging their work, while Ti would find value only in the work that fits into their framework? Still sounds Ni (which would tend to be less objective about the work, and you burned it), maybe INTJ instead of P.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Squirt said:


> I need to say how much I relate to this. When I filled out the questionnaire, I did the same thing. It took hours, and I missed a meal. It is embarrassing, in a way, how long it can take to compose thoughts but how much of a compulsion there is to do it.
> 
> Friends have called me "the disembodied head" for these tendencies...


It really is embarassing sometimes, haha.



> Perfectionism. Are you thinking the Si trait is more concerned with cataloging their work, while Ti would find value only in the work that fits into their framework? Still sounds Ni (which would tend to be less objective about the work, and you burned it), maybe INTJ instead of P.


No, I think that Si users are more prone to attach personal value to physical things and thus keeping them. My friend keeps all of his drawings because they remind him of the work he put into them among other things, not because he finds them beautiful and not even because he's proud of them. He sees the impression that the drawings give to him before the actual drawings, I think that's Si.


----------



## Chakram (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> That's a description that I can relate a lot too, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then I agree with IXTJ, you're definitely Te/Fi axis and I honestly did not pick up much regarding whether you were more Ni or Si, probably because it's introverted and hard to see from an outside perspective. And of course, any cognitive function type can be any enneagram type, sure some are more likely but none are impossible and I think that this can be a cause of trouble typing, because this is not taken into account.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> It really is embarassing sometimes, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think that Si users are more prone to attach personal value to physical things and thus keeping them. My friend keeps all of his drawings because they remind him of the work he put into them among other things, not because he finds them beautiful and not even because he's proud of them. He sees the impression that the drawings give to him before the actual drawings, I think that's Si.


I think we are describing the same thing in different ways. The outcome is more important to you than the experience, because experience shows the failures and it sounds like you censor failures and dislike exposing them.

Does Ni-Te resonate at all? The methodical, slow and complete processing style seems to fit. Read this: www .typeinmind. com/nite/ 
( you will need to take out the spaces because I can't post links )

It describes almost everything you have been saying here.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Squirt said:


> I think we are describing the same thing in different ways. The outcome is more important to you than the experience, because experience shows the failures and it sounds like you censor failures and dislike exposing them.


Oh, sorry, maybe I misunderstood something, then. And, actually, you're spot on, the outcome does matter more to me than experience, and I can get out of my way to hide my failures. It's a characteristic that I'm not proud of, and I'm trying to learn to be more accepting of my own mistakes.



> Does Ni-Te resonate at all? The methodical, slow and complete processing style seems to fit. Read this: www .typeinmind. com/nite/
> ( you will need to take out the spaces because I can't post links )
> 
> It describes almost everything you have been saying here.


It does seem to describe some of the problems that I deal with. Parts that especially resonated with me were:



> They can be very all or nothing. NiTe’s tend to be very deliberate about the choices they make and they like to do things with excellence when they’re working on something they care about. This means that doing the right work, they are extremely responsible and determined. With the wrong work, they may get irritable and apathetic about the way the job is done, or may focus too much on little details without being able to see what’s most important in the context of the big picture. It’s important that they gain the self-awareness needed to know the difference. Figuring this out sooner rather than later can prevent years of frustration, both on the part of the NiTe themselves and their bosses and co-workers.


I hate working on something that I'm not interested in, I simply can't focus at all, and I seem to do everything 10x slower than how I would normally do.



> Because Se is last, the NiTe’s ability to just go with what’s happening in the moment usually isn’t very strong until they’ve had a chance to develop it more. This usually happens in their late 20’s and beyond. Although it’s different for each NiTe, unpredicted interruptions can feel disruptive to their flow for the day. *They are likely to get into a certain state - an organized or a relaxed state for example - and they prefer to stay in that flow for a chunk of time rather than switching back and forth between errands and relaxing.* Being able to stick to the same types of activities for a chunk of time can help the NiTe better deal with the external world.


I can relate to this, my mind seems to work in a "one track" way, I have to focus on one thing at time, if I get out of "work mode", it takes me a while to get relaxed, and if I get out of my "relaxed" state, it can take a while for me to put my mind into work. I think this is something common among IXXJs.



> *Similarly, if someone says something that that the NiTe wasn’t expecting to hear, they may feel confused as to why the person is sharing that particular thing with them.* An example could be a co-worker mentioning that a parent died. Because the NiTe’s Feeling is internal, they usually don’t have enough time in the moment to know how they feel about it. They may even ignore it completely because it’s an uncomfortable situation, and they’re not sure how to respond. In these situations they may find that it helps to ask the person a question so that they have enough information to feel like they’re on the same wavelength. This can also give them an easy way to avoid talking if they’re not sure what to say.


This has happened to me way too many times -_-

I hate it when people overshare things with me, or when they say something completely unexpected, I always think "okay, but why are you telling me this?" and I can get very suspicious of their motives, feeling like maybe they're trying to emotionally manipulate me or something to that extent. They may not have any hidden intentions, but this still makes me uncomfortable.


Anyway, I was already considering INTJ, but thank you for your input, it has enlightening in some respects. I'm pretty sure that I am of this type at this point, I'm just waiting for @Flower Hat to give her thoughts about it since she has accompanied me since the beginning, although I'm still open to read others' opinions.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> This is interesting, I'm almost the complete opposite. There's no explosion of thoughts for me, my thinking is pretty linear, when I begin to think about writing a post, it's like the words are typing themselves in my brain, so it's not very hard to translate them to actual text. However, this is not a fast process, I have to wait for the words to pop up in my mind, and I need focus for that, if I'm interrupted by some distraction, it can completely destroy my line of thinking.


I imagine that Ne in any position would have been able to relate to my thought process.




> Yes, I can relate a lot to it, actually, haha. A while ago, as I was typing this post, I noticed that I had gone for six whole hours without eating, I'm not even kidding. And this is one of the things that I mentioned in one of the first posts, I think, I often feel like my mind is disconnected from my body or from my surroundings, especially if I'm focused on something.


Enough for INTJ conformation? Perhaps not, but I do think that INTJ makes more sense.




> I see. When I was typing myself as an IXTP, I actually alluded this to inferior Fe. There were many times in the past when I would get so dissatisfected or frustrated with some drawing or story that I made that I would burn them or get rid of them in some sort of physical way, I just wanted them out of my sight (but I don't do this as much anymore, I've become calmer over the years). My ISTJ friend, on the other hand, carefully keeps every drawing that he has ever drawn, even the ones that he thinks are the absolute worst, so that's more one difference that I can see between me and him.


Yes, Si types like to hold onto physical objects that mean something to them. I have an ISFJ cousin who collects the hairbrushes of those close to her when they want to throw them out because keeping them makes her feel like she's closer to those people. It's bizarre.



> Anyway, I was already considering INTJ, but thank you for your input, it has enlightening in some respects. I'm pretty sure that I am of this type at this point, I'm just waiting for @Flower Hat to give her thoughts about it since she has accompanied me since the beginning, although I'm still open to read others' opinions.


Gosh. The pressure. I'm not sure I have anything more to say other than you certainly show more evidence for Ni-Se than Si-Ne. The fact that cannot relate to the Ne thought process is enough information to rule out ISTJ, and you seem to be more reluctant to call yourself an INTJ because you seem to fear that your judgment might be clouded based on the fact that most people generally have a better view of INTJ than ISTJ.

INTJ seems about right. The only thing missing is that you don't seem to show as much evidence for your inferior function as most people do, but it might have to do with the fact that you're a Pi-dom. One of the reasons why Pi-doms struggle to type themselves is because they struggle to consciously see beyond their subjective view. I suspect they may not even realize something about themselves unless they're they're explicitly presented with a concrete example.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Flower Hat said:


> Enough for INTJ conformation? Perhaps not, but I do think that INTJ makes more sense.


Yeah, i think that's enough, haha.



> Yes, Si types like to hold onto physical objects that mean something to them. I have an ISFJ cousin who collects the hairbrushes of those close to her when they want to throw them out because keeping them makes her feel like she's closer to those people. It's bizarre.


That's weird and endearing in a certain way.



> Gosh. The pressure. I'm not sure I have anything more to say other than you certainly show more evidence for Ni-Se than Si-Ne. The fact that cannot relate to the Ne thought process is enough information to rule out ISTJ, and you seem to be more reluctant to call yourself an INTJ because you seem to fear that your judgment might be clouded based on the fact that most people generally have a better view of INTJ than ISTJ.


Sorry for the pressure, haha. And yes, it's a shame that ISTJs are viewed in such a poor way, I know three of them and they're amazing people, very creative and hard-working.



> INTJ seems about right. The only thing missing is that you don't seem to show as much evidence for your inferior function as most people do, but it might have to do with the fact that you're a Pi-dom. One of the reasons why Pi-doms struggle to type themselves is because they struggle to consciously see beyond their subjective view. I suspect they may not even realize something about themselves unless they're they're explicitly presented with a concrete example.


Yes, I struggle a bit with this. I consider myself to be a very self-aware person, but sometimes it's like I'm too deep in my own head and I can't see things objectively.

Anyway, thank you for helping me type myself, it seemed like a lot of work, I appreciate the effort you put in typing other people.


----------



## Marleyjadee (Jun 4, 2017)

You are an INTP for sure


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Marleyjadee said:


> You are an INTP for sure


Really? I would like to know why, then.


----------

